# خصم 50% على شنط جومانه بمناسبة عودة سلطان الخير



## صالح (17 ديسمبر 2009)

تزامناً مع عودة صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير 
*سلطان بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود*
ولي العهد نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء وزير الدفاع والطيران والمفتش العام


إلى أرض البلاد سالماً بعد رحلته العلاجية التي تكللت - بفضل من الله - بالنجاح


يسرنا أن نقدم *خصم 50 %* على كافة الموديلات من شنط جومانه





موديل / 2585










بقيمة = 170 ريال


بعد الخصم = 85 ريال




موديل / 4106


الخامة * جلد + مخمل*









الألوان المتوفرة


1- أسود
2- أبيض
3- بيج
4- بني


بقيمة = 120 ريال


بعد الخصم = 60 ريال



موديل / 0109









الألوان المتوفرة
( أسود - بني - بيج - وردي - بنفسجي )


بقيمة = 120 ريال


بعد الخصم = 60 ريال



موديل / 3359










الألوان المتوفرة 
( أسود - بني محروق - ليلكي - موف )


بقيمة = 120 ريال
بعد الخصم = 60 ريال



موديل / 3999









الألوان المتوفرة 
( أسود - كحلي - بني - بيج )


بقيمة = 120 ريال
بعد الخصم = 60 ريال



موديل / 3681









الألوان المتوفرة


( أسود - بني - بيج )


بقيمة = 95 ريال


بعد الخصم = 45 ريال



موديل / 4079









نقشة رخامية
الألوان المتوفرة 
( أسود - رصاصي - عنابي - موف )


بقيمة = 95 ريال
بعد الخصم = 45 ريال




موديل / 4137









الألوان المتوفرة
( أسود - بني - رصاصي )


بقيمة = 90 ريال
بعد الخصم = 45 ريال



موديل / 4093









الألوان المتوفرة
( أسود - بني - فيراني )


بقيمة = 75 ريال


بعد الخصم = 35ريال




موديل / 7425









الألوان المتوفرة 
( أسود - بني - فضي - فيراني )


بقيمة = 65 ريال


بعد الخصم = 30 ريال




موديل / 2030







الألوان المتوفرة 
( أبيض+أسود - بني+ فيراني - بني+عسلي )
بقيمة = 65 ريال
بعد الخصم = 30 ريال


موديل / 3934







الألوان المتوفرة 
( أسود - بني - بنفسجي فاتح )
بقيمة = 65 ريال
بعد الخصم =30 ريال

موديل / 3290







الألوان المتوفرة
( أسود - بني )

بقيمة = 65 ريال
بعد الخصم = 30 ريال

موديل / 1181







الألوان المتوفرة 
( أسود - بني )

بقيمة = 60 ريال
بعد الخصم = 30 ريال

موديل / 4110







الألوان المتوفرة
( أسود - أحمر - وردي فاقع - أورنج )

بقيمة = 45 ريال
بعد الخصم = 22ريال

موديل / 7840







الألوان المتوفرة 
( أسود - بني - احمر - أزرق - ليموني - تفاحي - رصاصي - أورنج )

بقيمة = 35 ريال
بعد الخصم = 17 ريال

موديل / 5078







الألوان النتوفرة
( سماوي - عنابي - أسود - وردي فاقع )

بقيمة = 35 ريال
بعد الخصم = 17 ريال

موديل / 5080







الألوان المتوفرة 
( أبيض - بني - وردي )
بقيمة = 35 ريال
بعد الخصم = 17 ريال

موديل / 9613







الألوان المتوفرة 
( أسود - كحلي - بيج - أحمر )

بقيمة = 35 ريال
بعد الخصم = 17 ريال

موديل / 5052







الألوان المتوفرة
( نقشات كما هي موضحة بالصورة أعلاه )

بقيمة = 35 ريال
بعد الخصم = 17 ريال


موديل / 0538








الألوان المتوفرة
( أبيض - أسود - أحمر )
بقيمة = 35 ريال
بعد الخصم = 17 ريال



موديل / 0230










الألوان المتوفرة
( أسود - بني - وردي )
بقيمة = 35 ريال
بعد الخصم = 17 ريال


موديل / 0036





الألوان المتوفرة
( أسود - بنفسجي )
بقيمة = 35 ريال
بعد الخصم = 17 ريال


موديل / 0032






الألوان المتوفرة
( أسود - بنفسجي على بني )
بقيمة = 35 ريال
بعد الخصم = 17 ريال


موديل / 3970







الألوان المتوفرة 
( أسود - وردي - زيتي داكن )
بقيمة = 35 ريال
بعد الخصم = 17 ريال



موديل / 0103






الألوان المتوفرة
( أسود - أحمر - سماوي - وردي )
بقيمة = 35 ريال
بعد الخصم = 17 ريال


موديل / 3750





الألوان المتوفره 
( تدريجات متعدده كما هي موضحه بالصورة أعلاه )
بقيمة = 35 ريال
بعد الخصم = 17 ريال


موديل / 3866





الألوان المتوفرة
( أسود - بني - أبيض )
بقيمة = 30 ريال
بعد الخصم = 15 ريال


موديل / 3229





الألوان المتوفرة 
( أسود - بني - كحلي )
بقيمة = 30 ريال
بعد الخصم = 15 ريال


موديل / 3785





بقيمة = 30 ريال
بعد الخصم = 15 ريال





وفق الله الجميع




وعوداً حميداً 
يا سلطان الخير​


----------

